# Moss ID and Questions



## xet (Jul 12, 2014)

I got this moss a while back and forgot what it's called.










I tried looking around and can't seem to find a good match. Anyone know what it's called and are the brown sections of the moss, brown algae overtop or is the section dead?

Thanks


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

The moss is mini pellia (riccardia chamedryfolia), it's just in a low light state. The brown is most likely dead portions as they prefer more light, but it could possibly be diatom algae as well. How much light do you have them under?


----------



## xet (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a 15W 18" Fluorescent Aquarium Light. I try to have it on 5 hours a day, on weekends it is usually on a lot longer.


----------

